# HELP! Sony Vegas 8 Problems



## yumeemiru (Jun 25, 2008)

HEEEEELPPP!!! I am having some severe problems with Sony Vegas Pro 8b and I hope that someone might be able to help me, since talking to Sony's Technical Support for hours did not resolve the issue.

|||

First off, here are some specifications of the System I am using:
Dell Optiplex GX520
Windows XP SP2
Pentium 4 with 3.2Ghz
2GB of RAM
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator with 224MB
80GB HDD with 25GB available

|||

Here are some Specifications of my Videoproject:
About 200 cropped videofiles, located in several video tracks, accompanied by Background music and Narration in again, several different Tracks. There are some graphic intense sequences in my movie, which were made using Adobe AfterEffects CS3. The full video is about 15 minutes long.

|||

The following filetypes are used:
.mod (not officially supported, but used it and rendered it before in previous projects)
.mp4
.mpg
.avi
.wmv
.jpg (resized)
.mp3
.wav

|||

The Occasional Error Message I am getting, should it show one:
Sony Vegas Pro 8.0 TRIAL
Version 8.0b (Build 217)
Exception 0xC0000005 (access violation) WRITE:0x0 IP:0x2303B990
In Module 'mcmpgvdec.dll' at Address 0x23000000 + 0x3B990
Thread: VideoCache ID=0x17FC Stack=0x340E000-0x3410000
Registers:
EAX=00000001 CS=001b EIP=2303b990 EFLGS=00010212
EBX=00000000 SS=0023 ESP=0340eff4 EBP=0340f00c
ECX=0340efd0 DS=0023 ESI=00000010 FS=003b
EDX=7c90eb94 ES=0023 EDI=00003b58 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
2303B990: 89 3B EB 95 8D B6 00 00 .;......
2303B998: 00 00 8D BF 00 00 00 00 ........
Stack Dump:
0340EFF4: 0340EF94 03310000 + FEF94
0340EFF8: 152BB810 14FF0000 + 2CB810
0340EFFC: 0340F05C 03310000 + FF05C
0340F000: 003FFC00
0340F004: 003FFC00
0340F008: 00002D00
0340F00C: 0340F09C 03310000 + FF09C
0340F010: 2302E829 23000000 + 2E829 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
0340F014: 003FFC00
0340F018: 00000010
0340F01C: 152BB810 14FF0000 + 2CB810
0340F020: 152BB7F0 14FF0000 + 2CB7F0
0340F024: 000001E0
0340F028: 000002D0
0340F02C: 00000008
0340F030: 152BB7F0 14FF0000 + 2CB7F0
> 0340F070: 2303118E 23000000 + 3118E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F074: 231C2B10 23000000 + 1C2B10 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F078: 231C728E 23000000 + 1C728E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F080: 2302EA7A 23000000 + 2EA7A (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F0A0: 2302D765 23000000 + 2D765 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F0B0: 23028344 23000000 + 28344 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F0D0: 231D5018 23000000 + 1D5018 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F0FC: 7C801898 7C800000 + 1898 (kernel32.dll)
> 0340F100: 01FC1CFE 01FB0000 + 11CFE (mcmpgdmux.dll)
0340F104: 000012F4
> 0340F108: 231C2B10 23000000 + 1C2B10 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F10C: 231C725C 23000000 + 1C725C (mcmpgvdec.dll)
0340F110: 0340F134 03310000 + FF134
> 0340F114: 2302D0F0 23000000 + 2D0F0 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F120: 2303B63E 23000000 + 3B63E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F150: 230297BA 23000000 + 297BA (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F170: 23027CCE 23000000 + 27CCE (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F1A0: 23026179 23000000 + 26179 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0340F1C0: 23216DFD 23200000 + 16DFD (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0340F200: 23218527 23200000 + 18527 (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0340F230: 2323A5C2 23200000 + 3A5C2 (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0340F26C: 4EC6534C 4EC50000 + 1534C (gdiplus.dll)
> 0340F310: 00690043 00400000 + 290043 (vegas80.exe)
> 0340F314: 0065006E 00400000 + 25006E (vegas80.exe)
> 0340F318: 00610070 00400000 + 210070 (vegas80.exe)
0340F31C: 0020006B 00140000 + C006B
> 0340F320: 006F0043 00400000 + 2F0043 (vegas80.exe)
> 0340F324: 00650064 00400000 + 250064 (vegas80.exe)
- - -
0340FFF0: 00000000
0340FFF4: 005995C0 00400000 + 1995C0 (vegas80.exe)
0340FFF8: 00ADC81C 00400000 + 6DC81C (vegas80.exe)
0340FFFC: 00000000

|||

The problem:
When editing video, the "Waveforms and Frames" has to be turned off, otherwise Sony Vegas will crash as soon as the project has loaded. I am able to do some editing to my project, but I have to save often, as the program will randomly crash during editing and previewing, even while moving around within the timeline. Rendering is impossible as it will crash as soon as it starts to render. There have been times where the project went up to about 96% without crashing. I am not getting any sort of error message that WIndows might be running out of space during the rendering process. I have monitored the RAM, HDD and physical memory and they are all alright. Occasionally the preview window will go red or completely black, and Vegas crashes shortly after.

|||

Things I have done myself to attempt to solve the problem:
-I have spent a good 20 hours on the phone with Technical Support, but the issue has not been resolved.
-I have checked for any HD content which may be present, but it is not.
-All the files in my project have been analized by Sony and myself and they should be fine.
-The drivers for the camera have been re-installed (JVC EVIRIO GZ-MG130U)
-The codecs for the .mod files have been re-installed.
-In options/preferences/video Dynamic Ram and Number of Rendering Threads have been set to pretty much every possible combination. I have figgured out that Dynamic RAM at a max of 0MB and 2 Rendering Threads seem to work a bit better than any other combination of settings.
-Oddball filetypes have been replaced in the project.
-I have tried rendering in 5 second, 15 second, 30 second and 60 second segments
-I have tried pre-rendering the entire movie.
-I have consumed a good entire bottle of Aspirin in the last month trying to fix this.
|||

The list of things I tried is really long.
Please, if any of you had this problem before, or you might know how to fix it, let me know. Any suggestions are so greatly appreciated. =). Email me if you have any sort of questions or suggestions. Or just post replies here.

Thank you so much in advance!

Kevin Sullivan


----------



## ArtisticGenious (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the exact same problem Ive spent months doing this movie and now i can't do anything with it, it will crash when rendering and I will get the same message as you.

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A SOLUTION???


----------



## dani_b (Nov 8, 2008)

Same here...



ArtisticGenious said:


> I have the exact same problem Ive spent months doing this movie and now i can't do anything with it, it will crash when rendering and I will get the same message as you.
> 
> DOES ANYBODY HAVE A SOLUTION???


----------



## Spauld (Nov 25, 2008)

EXACT same problem on my end with Vegas Movie Studio 9.0.
What gives???? Has anyone figured out a way to resolve this yet?

Sony tech support suggested I download the latest "update" (9.0b). Did that and will tinker with it tonight. Why do I get the sneaking suspicion that it won't resolve my (our?) issues???


----------



## A.Y.G.M (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, you are having a MPEG Video codec problem with... mcmpgvdec.dll is a mcmpgvdec\r belonging to MainConcept® MPEG Video Decoder\r from MainConcept AG\r. This error is very common with Sony Vegas 8.0. The way to fix that problem is not so easy, because sometimes even if you reinstall Sony Vegas and all the Codecs with it, it will still not recognize the MPEG codecs... Even if you reinstall the whole Operating System. 
This is what i did to fix that problem: is to copy the folder directory of Sony Vegas 8.0 from a computer that has all of the codecs working and operational and replace the one of the computer that is not working. I have had this problem for like 6 months untill i did this little experiment ;-)

Hope it help.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

From what A.Y.G.M has described, this sounds more like an issue of corruption than anything. From here the only solution is a full clean install, which is very similar to the procedure outlined by A.Y.G.M.

Download a FRESH copy of the codec from the original source (if it came with, then keep reading). Do NOT install it at this point, as doing so will probably be useless.

Uninstall or delete the offending codec.

Install the fresh codec.

_The reason for using a new codec is to avoid the possibility of any backups being out of date or corrupt. I have had personal experience with my backups becoming corrupt, and it is frustrating. Now I don't keep backups of anything that is not system critical and that I can easily download again._

I will ask that anyone with a currently functional codec refrain from posting it for download, as that could be seen as a form of piracy (which TSF does not support in any form).


----------

